# 1985 720 carb problem



## rmax (Jun 18, 2012)

My 1985 nissan 720 pickup hadn't run in a couple of years. I dumped the old fuel, changed the rear filter, motor oil, new battery. The engine starts and runs O.K. with the exeption of it idling properly. My question is this. Could I remove what I think is the float bowl cover to gain access to the interior of the carb? I can visualize varnish in the bottom that is possibly plugging up the idle circuit. Is there an idle adjustment on what appears to be a two barrel carb. Is there a fuse that controls this carb? Is there someone out there that rebuilds these carburetors? One of the fuel lines leads to a banjo fitting on the upper right hand corner. The upper left corner has another fuel line that I think is the return to the tank. Am I right? I've covere 720 carb problems up to page thirteen on the forum so I've gone through the obvious.I'd greatly appreciate some help on this, Thank You


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you replace or clean the fuel inlet filter? you might also have a ficd solenoid (screws in the side) that might be sticking..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are shops that specialize in carb rebuilding but there are also a large number of shops that do it as well. It all depends where you live. When I moved from NJ to VA in 2003, I hadn't rebuilt a carb in probably 8 years, but I rebuilt three in my first month in VA! You can actually still get the rebuild kits from Nissan. FYI, ALLDATA shows the overhaul kit for Federal emissions models as P/N: 16009-20W02 and California emissions models as P/N: 16009-10W00. You probably can get a remanufactured carb on the aftermarket, but it's likely not going to be cheap. Removing the float cover will expose you to a couple of jets, but you'll need to teardown the entire carb to do a proper job. There is an idle adjustment and a lot of other adjustments that can be made. There is also an idle mixture screw which, if it has never been adjusted, may be concealed by a plug that will have to be drilled out (carefully) to access the screw. If there are no vacuum leaks and the fuel pressure is within spec, chances are the sitting period gummed up the carb, like you suggested, and it's time for a rebuilding of the carb.


----------



## rmax (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for your replyl I havn't taken the inlet line apart yet. Is this the location of a filter, is it something that gets replaced or cleaned. I'm in the dark about this carb.. Is there somewhere that I can get an explanation-schematic of this complex piece?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try http://forums.********.com/z24-carb-rebuild-diy-1984-86-t537596.html
see if it helps
bad link 
google "nissan 720 carburetor" you will see "Z24 Hitachi Carb Rebuild DIY 84-86" try that one...


----------

